# JDM SUNNY EMBLEMS spotted on ebay



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

found this on ebay
JDM SUNNY EMBLEMS EMBLEM SET 91-94 B13 SENTRA SER NISMO












http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7946504522&category=33643


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

also found this:










http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7946912535&category=33643


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

and little bit off topic..but this one is nissan emblem too if anyone is interested in 










http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7947114899&category=33643


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

i like those, maybe theyll turn my GXE into a JDM Sunny with the SR20 huh?
You have to keep those things on the DL because like the Type R stickers theyre not legal yet. SHHHHHHHH! :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i like the color of the first 2 emblems, just replacing the silver nissan emblem with the gold would probobly make the rear end look unique


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> and little bit off topic..but this one is nissan emblem too if anyone is interested in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the Cefiro and Verita rear emblems


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

The front emblem of the verita


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice
i guess those are kinda rare here in US


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> i like the color of the first 2 emblems, just replacing the silver nissan emblem with the gold would probobly make the rear end look unique


they dont look gold ???? they look silver


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

the3y look gold


----------

